# Ranger 800 MIDSIZE RIDERS



## coxhm26

Anyone else running the 800 midsize? Picked one up few weeks ago, Like it so far. All stock except 27" mega mayhems.. Getting ready to snorkel. Picture is from the dealership parking lot after loading it up


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Musclemckeester

Nice!


----------



## J2!

I rode a couple of them when I was looking for my 900, they are great machines. They will actually outrun my 900 on top end. You can get a set of foward a-arms and a 2" lift and run 30's all day long on it. They are geared low too so as long as you run in low no clutch work should be needed. It will be fun to ride for sure. And for a little over 10 grand out the door you can't beat em' !!!


----------



## gpinjason

I looked at them, but want the extra seatbelt in the middle for my son... So we are going with the 900 xp


----------



## coxhm26

J2! said:


> I rode a couple of them when I was looking for my 900, they are great machines. They will actually outrun my 900 on top end. You can get a set of foward a-arms and a 2" lift and run 30's all day long on it. They are geared low too so as long as you run in low no clutch work should be needed. It will be fun to ride for sure. And for a little over 10 grand out the door you can't beat em' !!!


Yea I was trying not to break the bank completley, and didnt really want the giant chassis of a full-size. Suprisingly I out ran a stock 800 rzr s on 28 OL 2's up to 45mph. 



gpinjason said:


> I looked at them, but want the extra seatbelt in the middle for my son... So we are going with the 900 xp


Lol dont have that need yet


----------

